# Winter walk this morning



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The cat, Willow, was trying to warm her toes I guess.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love Rufus!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rufus looks so cute with his sweater is it hand made?? Wow lots of snow


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus looks gorgeous and I love the autumnal colours in his sweater. 
Both pictures are lovely and festive SNOW! - _'Its beginning to feel a lot like Christmas..._' :smow:
Sadly here it is just grey and dank


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rufus is gorgeous! I think his face is so unique and that colour! Just beautiful. His coat is beautiful too, oh and kitty-winkle! 

Lovely walk I'm sure!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> The cat, Willow, was trying to warm her toes I guess.


I love his nose. I really want willows to turn brown

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love his nose. I really want willows to turn brown
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish Nina's would stay black. Hers was black and is now brown in the middle and black round the edge. As you know have been reading dog genetics and a nose that was black that turns brown with black around the edge is called a Dudley nose


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you all!  He is as cute as a button and very hard to photograph. My sister knit him the sweater, she will soon start on some winter themed ones, maybe one red and green striped and one red or royal blue with white flakes like you see in mittens. As I have said he is a very spoiled boy!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Rufus looks so cozy in his jumper bless him hope he had a nice warm towel waiting for him when he gets home xx


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a lovely photo pose of Rufus, perfect for a greeting card!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

wishbone said:


> That's a lovely photo pose of Rufus, perfect for a greeting card!


Or a Christmas stamp!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love Rufus's jumper, the colours really suit him 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks so cute, I wish I could knit, I would start a range of designer knits for dogs.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, I'd be first in line for a jumper - does your sister take orders Fairlie? Lol. What jolly colours it is and Rufus suits it brilliantly.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't believe I just did that. I'm 60 years old and just typed "lol".


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She would take orders but she'll be too busy knitting for Rufus, Lola and Nina, I plan to send them sweaters as a bribe to get Ruth to send yellow dog here!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

This was Bette's winter walk yesterday...it was like a spring day, snow all melted. But it's snowing again now.

Your sister is very talented! I can knit...scarves and dish cloths!  nothing more complicated than that! If she started a designer dog sweater business, I would definitely order!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll ask her if she would make one for you, she might say yes if all proceeds went to her favourite animal rescue.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I wish Nina's would stay black. Hers was black and is now brown in the middle and black round the edge. As you know have been reading dog genetics and a nose that was black that turns brown with black around the edge is called a Dudley nose


After reading this post last night, I noticed that Lexi's nose seemed to be brown but I couldn't tell if it was because she's been digging in the dirt or if it really is changing colors. She was being finicky this morning so I couldn't have a good look. But she gets a bath today so I guess I'll know after the bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

